# Fried Dirty Pompano 4/28



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Did I get your attention? The water was so dirty it was causing algae and sand to come together and form 1" long worm like pieces on the line. This prevented me from retrieving my line in some cases. I wondered why the person to my right was violently shaking their pole when I showed up at lot 21 to start fishing. After 45 minutes I caught the only Pomp for today. At the 45 minute mark a guy showed up on my left and he left after 20 minutes. About 12" but made a nice dinner for the wife. I fished from 1:30 to 4:00. Used live sand fleas. I have never used "?" until today. "?" means a little hook with a few hairs tied to it. What do you call those? It caught the only pomp. On a gastronomique side note: I have never fried fish. I worked in fine dining and have prepared fish in many ways. NEVER have I fried. Somebody at work told me to use dijon mustard and then fish fri from Zatarains. Well I added Sriracha (bottle with green cap) to the mustard and some whole milk as a wash and then battered with Zatarains "wonderful flavor". I de-thawed some more Pompano to make enough as a late night snack. The wife made some tartar sauce from scratch. (mayo, capers, and lemon juice) PFF friends it was DIVINE!!! Just curious on the frying thing. what recipe do yall use for batter?
Irish


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The zatarans fish fry breading with some extra Tony's and chili powder in it. Glad you got something for dinner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I will try it. Thanks


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I use a dry mix. Buttermilk Bisquick pancake mix, salt and Cajun seasoning. Wet the fish in water, dust with mix and fry. I don't like heavy batter, so this is good for me.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I like pan fried pomps in Panko crumbs. Dust the filets with flour, drop them in egg wash, coat in crumbs and fry em up. Season to taste. Fried pompano is awesome, one of the few fish I really like to fry.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I almost always grill mine, skin-on, skin-side down. A little garlic powder, "Slap Yo' Mamma" cajun spice, melted butter. Oh, man!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Where were you fishing. I pan fry my with olive oil and Progresso Italian bread crumbs.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Parking lot 21. Pass through entrance station to ft pickens and it is the first parking lot on the left.


----------

